# Need help!!! Wanted or will adopt - Racing Homer - LA, California



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello pigeon fanciers !!!
I prepare to start raising racing homer. There is a home available for 4 birds. I'm now need your advice that would I buy a pair of racing homer or adopt them? Which one is better for the newbie like me? Can I train them to come back when released with the adopted birds? I already prepare the home for the birds. I had read the other post but there is no bird for sale or adopt in So Cal. Can anyone help me find the birds?
I'm willing to paid for them or a adoption fee. BTW to those who worry about will your bird have a good home. I'm sure they will. I have experience on rasing pigeon( show birds). 
If you are looking for a new home for your birds, please contact me @ [email protected] or pm me. Thank you


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

"Hawk Hunter"? huh
was "Baby Killer" not available?
Your name could be interpreted as you hunt hawks, and if in fact you hunt WITH hawks then there won't be to many foolish to give or sell you birds, however if you need some beach front property in Arizona...I've got you covered


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it is amazing how rude some people can be without even knowing someone.. welcome Hawk hunter.. might as well explain the name and get it over with..lol..


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh i dont think picking that screen name is a big problem. "Hawk hunter"... ha ha. The story is i start to raise pigeon to fly and dont want my birds to be hurt by hawks and "hunter" just to scare the Hawk. Hoping that all the Hawks will afraid of birds from Hawk hunter loft and stay away from them. I belive in bird world they have their way to communicate. 
Let say if people called me "Gangster", somebody would afraid of me. ha..ha
Anyway i better pick another name.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

my apologies if I offended you

Jason


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mickacoo may have some homers for adoption, but you won't be able to fly them, as they will be too old or potentially flightless. If you want to get birds to train, then you'll need young ones (preferably 1-3 months old).

Do you plan on racing, or just keeping homers for fun? Either way, I would suggest you get 4 breeders rather than 4 fliers, and fly their babies instead. Because unfortunately the only things hawks can read are the pedigrees of our birds, so your 4 fliers may quickly disappear and leave you with no homers to restart the loft with.


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Jason: Thank you for reminding me. You don't have to apology buddy.

MaryofExeter: Thanks for your advice. I'll looking for 4 breeders to start my loft. Is it better to fly the young birds together to prevent the hawk? How many bird is enough?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

A different handle name might work. If you raise pigeons you feel like hawk hunted and can never be a hawk hunter. Maybe you can be "Pigeon Gangsta." LOL! Hawks should not mess with a pigeon gangsta.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you're racing, then there are varying views on how big teams should be. I try to get 3 rounds out of my pairs, and people occasionally give me youngbirds too. So in the end, my team on average is 60 birds. Some guys in our combine raise 200+ birds, some only raise 20-25. Depends on how much luck you have and what quality birds you end up with. You may lose half your birds in training alone, or you may only lose one or two by the time racing starts. You never know. So it's mostly a question of how many birds can you house and properly take care of.

Yes, you'll want to fly your young birds together. More pairs of eyes scanning for hawks than just one or two little birds flying around.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hawk_hunter .. welcome! Why don't you tell us a little bit about the size of your loft/aviary, and whether you have joined a race club or are interested in that. I, personally, don't care about you joining a club or not, but I do care about your facilities for the birds. I having racing pigeons that need homes, I have friends in the area who have racing pigeons in need of homes, so there is no shortage of racing pigeons available for adoption. You just need to have a good place for them, know how to care for them, AND realize that adopted racers/homers that you get as breeders CANNOT generally be flown from your place .. they will try to go back where they came from.

Please give us a bit more info, and I'll bet we can find you some pretty fine birds here in So. Cal. at little or no cost to you.

Terry


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Try Mickacoo Lot of birds that need homes


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

I have two cage for 2 pairs of breeder ready. I'm now planning on building a small loft that can keep about 20 birds. I can't take care too much birds like others cause I have to work 12hours a day, and i want to keep my loft always in good condition (without smells or sthing like that). Hope that I can finish research this week to buy materials and I can start building the loft during Thanksgiving holiday. First thought i just want to keep tem for fun because they really a smart birds and that is may hobby when i was a kid. I'm not a member of any club, I'm totally new to racing homer. But i do have a bit experience on birds (like show pigeon, budgie, finch and wild mocking bird). 

Terry: It's would be great that you can help me find some breeders. Anyway, Birds with little cost is always good for the freshmen to start with. Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

"Hawk Hunter"? huh
was "Baby Killer" not available?
Your name could be interpreted as you hunt hawks, and if in fact you hunt WITH hawks then there won't be to many foolish to give or sell you birds, however if you need some beach front property in Arizona...I've got you covered


I thought sky tx was back
Dave


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> "Hawk Hunter"? huh
> was "Baby Killer" not available?
> Your name could be interpreted as you hunt hawks, and if in fact you hunt WITH hawks then there won't be to many foolish to give or sell you birds, however if you need some beach front property in Arizona...I've got you covered
> 
> ...


I miss that guy.


----------

